# Puppy pee pads...yes or no?



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to ask...I'm sure you guys get sick of house training questions.

Our pup is 8 weeks old, we just got her yesterday. We have a big house by a fast road. Our backyard is a wooden deck that leads down to the yard. I'm not sure where the best place is to potty train our pup. We wanted her to go out front but she HATES the leash and won't move when it's on her...I want to work on that separately but it kind of eliminates the front yard for pottying right now. Our backyard is a big wooden deck with about 6 steps down to the yard....this is where our older dog goes potty. Problem is that it's not quick for me to get her out there and down to the grass when I see her start sniffing around in the house.

I have her right by me and today she hasn't had any accidents because I'm watching her like a hawk and taking her out after eating and sleeping. BUT I've been taking her onto my wooden deck and I'm not enthusiastic about encouraging her to pee there.

So until she can hold her bladder a little more (plus she has super loose stool right now) should I use puppy pee pads in the house or on my deck?

Louise.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

No.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

No. Puppy pads will encourage her that its always going to be okay to potty on the deck. If you use them, you may also be tempted to use them in the house and/or in pups crate even after housetraining has been mastered as a just in case which encourages potty time in the house which obviously is the opposite of what you want to do. Instead of letting your puppy walk outside, carry your pup. They're not likely to potty on you. Once your pup is okay with the leash one, still carry your pup (until there is reasonable expectation the pup will make it to yard without any problems) and just wait.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

No.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

No on the pads for the same reason already stated. I have about 12-15 steps off my wooden deck to my backyard and that's where my dogs go potty. I carried Dakota down the steps for awhile until she learned to do them herself, plus it was just faster that way.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Louise

A puppy trained on pee pads may take longer to house train, and may also end up peeing on your bed or soft furnishing. 

Apparently the reason for this is: dogs associate toileting with the feel and smell of the pee pads - and your carpets, bed etc, feel and smell more like a pee pad than grass. 

So if you want your puppy to go on grass, take her out as Dakotasmom23 suggested and really praise her when she goes. When you can't take her out for whatever reason, buy a large cheap tray and a roll of turf and leave that for her to do her business on. 

Sue


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

GSD are smart little things and very easy to potty train. It takes consistency on our part and many trips outside at the most inconvenient times but they catch on quick. I always just kept rainboots, jacket & flashlight by the back door and was ready. Good luck!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You have to learn to be quick! I pick my puppy up and carry them out to where I want them to go. As I'm on my way I'll click a leash on them. So by the time I get out to the desired spot, all I have to do is place them down and say, "Go potty!" They'll be confused for a moment and might just sit down. If that happens, gently encourage them to go my moving slowly. 

As soon as they go, I'll throw a party and tell them what a great job they have done.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I had always used these whenever i had a new puppy...and until I got my first GSD last year, thought that these were great. However, let me tell you, housebreaking is MUCH faster and easier without them! Now I know to use the crate, and take the puppy out every 1-2 hours...potty training is MUCH easier. You are just delaying the house breaking by using these because it confuses them!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

no! plz dont. gsds are really easy to train if you are willing to put in the HARD upfront. trust me, once 'those' days are done it will be quite easy! so plz no training pads, imo.


----------



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay thank you! I won't get any.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm glad everyone agrees no puppy pads.. I, personally, hate those things! Honestly watching her like a hawk is going to be your job for a little while. 



Britmum30 said:


> Problem is that it's not quick for me to get her out there and down to the grass when I see her start sniffing around in the house.


Sounds silly but are you able to carry her out to the grass area until she can hold it walking there herself? I had to do that with mine the first couple times because Athena was scare of the deck stairs and I didn't want her going on the deck.

Side note: for the leash try leaving it on her while she is inside playing so she gets used to the feeling of it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I like this thread, everyone agrees


----------



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just wanted to post a quick update. We didn't use the puppy pads as suggested and I've just been carrying her down to the grass after she's been crated, eaten, and after we've been playing. She's really caught on quick and had only had 2 pee accidents in the house the past 2 days. It also means that during our nightly pee breaks she has been going pee in her spot straight away without messing around for ages first.

Of course she isn't house trained yet but she's a smart little thing and is catching on fast. I'm glad I didn't use the pee pads...they totally weren't necessary and could have ended up making the whole process more confusing and longer.

Louise


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Britmum30 said:


> We wanted her to go out front but she HATES the leash and won't move when it's on her...I want to work on that separately but it kind of eliminates the front yard for pottying right now. Our backyard is a big wooden deck with about 6 steps down to the yard....this is where our older dog goes potty. Problem is that it's not quick for me to get her out there and down to the grass when I see her start sniffing around in the house.
> 
> Louise.


I'm glad everyone agrees to the pre pads here.

With regards to the leash, you could just leave it on her in the house and not hold the leash. She'll notice the leash on her but with no one holding the other, she'll learn to like it.


----------

